# Other Pets > Horses >  I got my wedding boots and new riding boots!

## SlitherinSisters

I just had to share, and I figured I would put it in here because my people will understand me  :Razz:  

First up my new boots. These are my first pair of brand new cowgirl boots! I always got hand me downs before, I was so excited to pick out my very own pair. I can't wait to get these all muddy!  :Razz:   :Good Job: 


Now for my wedding boots!  :Pink Elephant:  I'm a little confused on what I'm going to wear under them, the lace is see through. It's going to be June, (and my dress will have red in it). Hopefully my fiance doesn't get nosy and read this....oh well I guess if he does. 



My wedding is going to be an interesting one, I'll be the first to admit it!  :Razz:  I will be on my horse rather than walking down the aisle and I wanted some really cool shoes since they will show while I'm on my horse.

Here is a picture with my prom dress. She's pretty good with big flappy things on her. During hunting season I ride with an orange blanket draped over her bum, so I'm not too worried about a wedding dress at all. It has to be a bigger dress with a train though so it doesn't bunch up in the front like my prom dress. The dress will have some red like I said. My saddle is black and pink....Not sure what I'm going to do about that yet. She is really high strung though...that will be interesting. Next year she'll be 24 so maybe she'll be calmed down by then, lol.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 

My flower girl will hopefully be pulled by a mini horse. I spoke with a lady near me that shows mini horses and so far she's interested in 'renting out' her mini horse and cart for me! Yay! Here is a link to the cart pony on her site http://www.kinneyminiatures.com/show.html

I have the fair grounds in my home town rented for the day, the reception will be in a new 4-H building with a kitchen. So everything is right there including horse stalls and bathing area thank heavens! 

If anyone likes to plan things or has ideas for me let me know! My wedding is next June, so I have plenty of time to figure things out, but I always like getting advice and neat ideas from creative people!  :Good Job: 

Also, my mare fractured her skull in a couple places and needs some cover up for my wedding photos. She is completely missing her brow bone over one eye, and her eye (the blue one  :Tears:  ) is sunk down-from severed nerves. So...she doesn't look great from one side. I was thinking of some sort of vale to clip on that side of her face to cover her eye. Anyone have other ideas, or ideas how to make the vale work, or like the idea period? I'm trying to do something that doesn't look dumb, but she needs something. I have pictures if anyone really wants to see....

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Both pairs of boots are just way cool but I love the wedding boots!  What an awesome and creative thing you are doing for your wedding!  I just love horses and I could only imagine doing soemething this awesome!

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-16-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

Love both of them! I need a new pair of riding boots, grew out of mine.. been wearing converse LOL not fun when horses step on converse..

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-16-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Both pairs of boots are just way cool but I love the wedding boots!  What an awesome and creative thing you are doing for your wedding!  I just love horses and I could only imagine doing soemething this awesome!


Thank you! I'm glad you like the boots! I've talked about them a little with a few people in my extended family and they said they sounded stupid  :Sad:  I'll catch a lot of flack from some of my snoody family members about my wedding, but I'll just have to tell them to stuff it. I think those boots are way cool, and they actually are comfy! 

Horses were always my life. I didn't get to grow up with them, but saved all my money from when I was a kid and when I was 16 my granny called and said, if you pay for everything you can have horses on my land! I was lucky enough for my dream to come true and I don't take it for granted for a second! 




> Love both of them! I need a new pair of riding boots, grew out of mine.. been wearing converse LOL not fun when horses step on converse..


Thank you! Oh gosh that would suck! These ones are reinforced in the toe and on the heal, so hopefully they will hold up!

----------


## llovelace

> Thank you! I'm glad you like the boots! I've talked about them a little with a few people in my extended family and they said they sounded stupid  I'll catch a lot of flack from some of my snoody family members about my wedding, but I'll just have to tell them to stuff it. I think those boots are way cool, and they actually are comfy! 
> 
> Horses were always my life. I didn't get to grow up with them, but saved all my money from when I was a kid and when I was 16 my granny called and said, if you pay for everything you can have horses on my land! I was lucky enough for my dream to come true and I don't take it for granted for a second! 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh gosh that would suck! These ones are reinforced in the toe and on the heal, so hopefully they will hold up!



It's your wedding, your day, if you want to get married in a burlap sack, wearing a set of bubba teeth, and an elvis impersonator officiating the ceremony, it's your day.  

Do what makes you happy, these are going to be your memories of your special day.

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-16-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> It's your wedding, your day, if you want to get married in a burlap sack, wearing a set of bubba teeth, and an elvis impersonator officiating the ceremony, it's your day.  
> 
> Do what makes you happy, these are going to be your memories of your special day.


 :ROFL:  Thank you! I keep hearing that from my close family. They know I'm horse crazy and some of them were sweet enough to say "I couldn't see your wedding being any different".

----------


## Kymberli

Yeah I miss my steel-toe riding boots, they come in handy when a 1600lb Tennessee Walker decides to walk on your toes rather than the ground.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Yeah I miss my steel-toe riding boots, they come in handy when a 1600lb Tennessee Walker decides to walk on your toes rather than the ground.


Oh man that would suck! I swear my sister's heifer of a horse purposefully goes for your toes when she's upset with you. She is a real witch and that's putting it nicely!

----------


## Kymberli

> Oh man that would suck! I swear my sister's heifer of a horse purposefully goes for your toes when she's upset with you. She is a real witch and that's putting it nicely!


Lol I feel the same way about my Tennessee! She's such a clutz too, I get a new injury from her almost every time I take her out! Yesterday it was a huge bruise across my arm from her lead rope while I hosed her down -_-

----------


## DellaF

I loooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee those boots girl! I'm so excited for you. I hope you guys will be as happy as my hubby and I.

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-16-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Lol I feel the same way about my Tennessee! She's such a clutz too, I get a new injury from her almost every time I take her out! Yesterday it was a huge bruise across my arm from her lead rope while I hosed her down -_-


My sister's mare is just plain mean, she doesn't have the clutz card to play, lol. Now my horse on the hand...she's a clutz now. I think it's her age  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> I loooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee those boots girl! I'm so excited for you. I hope you guys will be as happy as my hubby and I.


 :ROFL:  Thank you!!! I hope we will too! We were basically kids when we got together, he went through cancer last year, and we celebrated 5 years in January of this year! It has been a bit of a difficult journey already, but it has been good. My family loves him so I can't ask for more!

----------


## spygirl

OMG, those wedding boots are so awesome! I can't get over how beautiful they are!

And yes, don't let anyone tell you how to run your wedding! Right after the hubby proposed, we had to move for his job. We then moved around for three years. I tried planning a wedding three different times, but things just never worked out. So finally I announced we were getting married by the Justice of the Peace on Halloween and whoever wanted to be there could. Needless to say, it was awesome and I'm pretty happy with how things turned out.  :Very Happy:

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-17-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> OMG, those wedding boots are so awesome! I can't get over how beautiful they are!
> 
> And yes, don't let anyone tell you how to run your wedding! Right after the hubby proposed, we had to move for his job. We then moved around for three years. I tried planning a wedding three different times, but things just never worked out. So finally I announced we were getting married by the Justice of the Peace on Halloween and whoever wanted to be there could. Needless to say, it was awesome and I'm pretty happy with how things turned out.


Lol, thank you!  :Razz: 

That would have been frustrating! Your wedding sounded like a lot of fun. Halloween is my favorite holiday!

----------

